# Back from vacation... Grooming disaster :(



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I am officially back home after 17 days in Asia. We toured Beijing, Shanghai, Hong Kong, and Taiwan (with a few other surrounding cities in between). I am SO happy to be home and to be back with Obi :heart: He was very, very happy staying with my mother-in-law! We facetimed her via Ipad every few days and he was happy as can be playing 24/7 with her chihuahua-mix. 

However, his coat was practically ruined :smcry: I have spent over 15 hours since getting back home 2 days ago working on his hair. The mats were ENORMOUS and close to the skin. To shave all of the mats off meant practically shaving him right to the skin. I worked through the mats only to at least make his hair at least 1/4 inch instead of non-existent. *SIGH* His tail is ruined with at least 40% of the volume gone. Yes, I did cry while working on his hair. My MIL did try very hard to brush him but it wasn't enough. I don't blame her except the fact that she cut his hair on his face (!) for some unknown reason which I am also really sad about because his hair pokes his eyes now and caused more staining. 

So, it is back to square one. I can't bring myself to post a picture of him yet because his hair is so choppy. It looks like a modified Town and Country lamb cut with a short body and longer legs. Surprisingly, his fluffy chest hair remained almost intact! LOL! go figure- the notorious manly chest! I trimmed it down some to match his body. Hopefully, in a few weeks, the hair will at least grow out some so I can begin to even it out. I'm glad I have the tools to cut his hair at home because I'm pretty sure a groomer would have just shaved him completely down.

All in all, hair will grow out and I'm just thankful that he remained healthy and happy. There are *many* other things to be grateful for in life and I try to look on the positive side of life always. At least, Obi can sport some cute clothes in the mean time  

We've missed you all and I apologize if I've missed any big news while on vacation. :hugs:


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Hope you had a great time away and I'm sure wee obi will back to normal in no time by Christmas too and there's so many cute sweaters you can go buy !! X


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marisa...hope you had a great vacation. I can just imagine what you had to go through with Obi's hair. But I am sure he looks great and in a couple of weeks you will see more growth and then the fun starts all over again. They are high maintenance but worth it. :wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Welcome back from vacation! Obi would look adorable no matter how short or choppy his hair is and at least it grows fast!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome back!!! So glad you had a great time!! I can imagine how you feel about Obi's hair! He!s such a cutie, he'll look cute no matter what!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marissa -- so glad that you're home and that you had such a good time on your trip. It sounds like Obi had a lot of fun with your MIL and her Chi -- and remember -- hair will grow back fast. I bet Obi doesn't care at all what his hair looks like.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome home. Glad you had a good time. So sorry about Obi...I know that must have been devastating to you. The good part or should I say the great part is you have Obi back in your arms!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome home, Marisa! You are wise to look on the bright side that Obi was happy and healthy while you were away. Hair is just hair (I have to tell myself that on a daily basis with my own bad haircut LOL!). It will grow back. 

Hugs,


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Marisa, I know how upset you are. :smcry:I remember that you even trimmed him shorter hoping to avoid what happened. Once I had to go away for several weeks. I had a sitter come in during the day while DH was a work. I even demonstrated how to brush Ray, but she never did it down to the skin. He looked fine, but was a mass of tangles close to the skin. DH and I both spent hours and hours get him brushed through.

Obi is a very beautiful dog, and you work hard to keep him that way. As others have said, his hair will grow back. All the same, right now it feels sad. Next time you go away, leave Obi with me...I'll brush him every day.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Marissa. so glad you are home safe and sound and that Obi is safe and sound. I know you must have worked so hard to save his coat. Obi is a gorgeous little boy with or without hair but I feel your frustration.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome home Marisa! I can understand why this bothers you but I also know that you realize it's still the same Obi, no matter what he looks like! Lynn's right. Obi doesn't care about his tail being thinner or that his coat isn't like it was when you left, but we all know that it will be again soon! Give that sweet boy a kiss from me!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Aw, sorry Marisa. Don't know who I feel more sorry for, you being upset about his hair or Obi having to sit thru the grooming. Stinks for both of you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marisa - so glad to have you back. Sounds like an amazing trip and hope you'll share some pix. I'm so sorry about Obi. He's so handsome and even if he was bald that little personality would shine through. At least he was happy and healthy but I know how heartbreaking it must have been at every single matt you had to take out. Was thinking too that he can wear some great clothes while his hair's growing in. We all missed you and Obi. :wub::wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome home! 

I'm glad you had a good trip. Glad Obi had a fun time playing 

I remember the first time Gus's hair matted. I was visiting my sister and skipped a bath/groom because it was so cold. The morning we were leaving I woke up to him covered in thick mats.

Took me a whole week to get through all of it. I cried, too. I completely understand.

But yes it is just hair... it will grow back. I'm sure Obi is just thrilled to see you and be home again!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Marisa, I'm so sorry to hear that about Obi-- I remember after my accident Pippa got so bad that she had to be shaved-- I was distraught! When I went on vacation with my daughter last month, mats came back since my hubby doesn't groom as diligently as I do. I went on Amazon and bought an amazing mat splitter similar to the one that my groomer uses. It's been a godsend.

BTW I have to thank you so much for the recommendation of the Biogroom Waterless Shampoo. It's been so great to use with Pippa since I still battle eye staining, and it makes daily face cleaning much less of an ordeal.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is maddening when you show someone how to groom & you come home to mats! I am leaving Tues. and will be gone 8 days & am already dreading coming back to tangled mats! We go to the groomer Thurs. but I don't want it short before leaving as it is getting cold here (well, cold for us!). I wish my pups had a live-in nanny, at least I could fire her! :HistericalSmiley:

So welcome home---we missed you! Hope you are refreshed!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome home, Marisa! I'm sorry about Obi's hair..I would cry, too. It will grow back..While you were gone, I cut Eva's beautiful floor-length hair into a long puppy cut. It looked great until I tried to thin it last week..she looks like a powder puff now.:HistericalSmiley:I missed with the clipper and accidentally cut off a small piece and the remaining hair stands straight up!:blink: I have been brushing and combing, though...:innocent:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Welcome home Marisa :wub: I know Obi is happy to be back with Mommy. I would love to visit Asia some day, it sounds awesome. It's amazing the difference when they have a playmate. :thumbsup: makes the separation easier on you too. Oh I feel so bad for you and Obi going through days of removing mats. :smilie_tischkante: Were you able to trim him shorter all over to even it out? Sammie had to have that cut once and it was not too bad and grew back out fast. Remember when I had to cut Penny after I got her bec I let it mat before I realized how fast long coats mat. That was nothing like Obi but I remember how difficult it was to remove them. :w00t: I am so glad you were able to work on Obi yourself, my groomer told me most people just shave them down when this happens. 
Glad your home safe!!
xxx


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome back!

Don't worry, their hair grows so fast! I have given Milo some bad haircuts and within a few weeks he looked fine


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome back, but oh my! I am sorry about Obi's hair! It is so difficult for a non Maltese person to understand the grooming demands. I hope he grows out quickly!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I feel your pain. I recently came back from a two week trip to France. Both of mine were terribly matted. Bogie wasn't too bad since he is fairly short, but Cassie was a nightmare. I had to chop a some big chunks out of her coat. I still can't bring myself to clip her down. Her coat is a little choppy, but still long. I don't know how many hours I spent trying to break up those mats, but it was a lot. Welcome back, and I'm sure Obi will have his beautiful coat back soon.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome back! Sounds like a great vacation!! I can only imagine how upset you were but the good thing is, his hair will grow back and fast too!! He is handsome no matter what!!  I bet he was so happy to see you!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I love your attitude about this. Obi is cute no matter what, and his hair will grow out soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lynzodolly said:


> Hope you had a great time away and I'm sure wee obi will back to normal in no time by Christmas too and there's so many cute sweaters you can go buy !! X


Thank you, Lyndsy! I will stock up on cute sweaters, for sure 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Marisa...hope you had a great vacation. I can just imagine what you had to go through with Obi's hair. But I am sure he looks great and in a couple of weeks you will see more growth and then the fun starts all over again. They are high maintenance but worth it. :wub:


You are SO right, they are high maintenance but worth it 



pippersmom said:


> Welcome back from vacation! Obi would look adorable no matter how short or choppy his hair is and at least it grows fast!


Thanks, Kathy! It's great to be back home  Obi's hair does look better even from a few days ago! Hopefully, it will grow fast so I can even it out! 



Furbabies mom said:


> Welcome back!!! So glad you had a great time!! I can imagine how you feel about Obi's hair! He!s such a cutie, he'll look cute no matter what!!


Thanks, Debbie for the encouragement! I am getting more used to his shorter haircut now :thumbsup:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Marisa -- so glad that you're home and that you had such a good time on your trip. It sounds like Obi had a lot of fun with your MIL and her Chi -- and remember -- hair will grow back fast. I bet Obi doesn't care at all what his hair looks like.


Lynn, Obi had a BLAST playing all day long. He definitely does not care about his hair LOL! :HistericalSmiley: 



TLR said:


> Welcome home. Glad you had a good time. So sorry about Obi...I know that must have been devastating to you. The good part or should I say the great part is you have Obi back in your arms!!


Thank you, Tracey  I guess I didn't realize how much skill it takes to groom a maltese-- it's so routine to all of us now. I am definitely happy to have Obi's little kisses again 



zooeysmom said:


> Welcome home, Marisa! You are wise to look on the bright side that Obi was happy and healthy while you were away. Hair is just hair (I have to tell myself that on a daily basis with my own bad haircut LOL!). It will grow back.
> 
> Hugs,


Thanks, Elisabeth  Hair DOES grow back-- it is just the initial shock, right?! BTW, I love the new pics of Zooey in your siggie and avatar :wub: 



Sylie said:


> Oh Marisa, I know how upset you are. :smcry:I remember that you even trimmed him shorter hoping to avoid what happened. Once I had to go away for several weeks. I had a sitter come in during the day while DH was a work. I even demonstrated how to brush Ray, but she never did it down to the skin. He looked fine, but was a mass of tangles close to the skin. DH and I both spent hours and hours get him brushed through.
> 
> Obi is a very beautiful dog, and you work hard to keep him that way. As others have said, his hair will grow back. All the same, right now it feels sad. Next time you go away, leave Obi with me...I'll brush him every day.


Thank you, Sylvia  I know you understand the disappointment as the shears cut through the coat. I felt so bad for Obi to sit through all of it, but finally the mats are at least out! Obi would be happy with you and in awe of Princess MiMi :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Maisie and Me said:


> Marissa. so glad you are home safe and sound and that Obi is safe and sound. I know you must have worked so hard to save his coat. Obi is a gorgeous little boy with or without hair but I feel your frustration.
> Happy Thanksgiving!


Thanks, Michelle  I am very blessed that he was so happy with my MIL. Happy Thanksgiving to you!



MoonDog said:


> Welcome home Marisa! I can understand why this bothers you but I also know that you realize it's still the same Obi, no matter what he looks like! Lynn's right. Obi doesn't care about his tail being thinner or that his coat isn't like it was when you left, but we all know that it will be again soon! Give that sweet boy a kiss from me!


Thanks, Robin :thumbsup: same ol' Obi sends Auntie Robin many kisses too even in his funny haircut! LOL! give Griffin and Phoebe hugs from me :wub:



LuvMyBoys said:


> Aw, sorry Marisa. Don't know who I feel more sorry for, you being upset about his hair or Obi having to sit thru the grooming. Stinks for both of you!


Laura, you've got it right-- I felt worse for Obi having to sit through all that grooming. I would take breaks and play in between but he was so patient/bored with the grooming. I'm lucky he is SO tolerant. At some point, I was thinking, "Should I just shave him completely?" but, I'm glad I saved him into a town & country. Even my husband was sad if he was going to look like a pink and bald maltese- LOL!



Snowbody said:


> Marisa - so glad to have you back. Sounds like an amazing trip and hope you'll share some pix. I'm so sorry about Obi. He's so handsome and even if he was bald that little personality would shine through. At least he was happy and healthy but I know how heartbreaking it must have been at every single matt you had to take out. Was thinking too that he can wear some great clothes while his hair's growing in. We all missed you and Obi.


Thanks so much, Sue  The trip was fun (honestly, a little too long!) and I'm blessed to have a flexible work schedule. I am very happy about Obi being in good health while being away. I'll have to post up some vacay pics and some of Obi sporting some new clothes! I can TOTALLY see why you love the T&C cut on Tyler- grooming is such a breeze! (now that the mats are all worked out!)



Grace'sMom said:


> Welcome home!
> 
> I'm glad you had a good trip. Glad Obi had a fun time playing
> 
> ...


Thanks, T  You definitely understand how it feels-- every day it's like, "Here we go again with the de-matting session." Today was a great day though- minimal grooming and lots of playing- we were both happy!



socalyte said:


> Marisa, I'm so sorry to hear that about Obi-- I remember after my accident Pippa got so bad that she had to be shaved-- I was distraught! When I went on vacation with my daughter last month, mats came back since my hubby doesn't groom as diligently as I do. I went on Amazon and bought an amazing mat splitter similar to the one that my groomer uses. It's been a godsend.
> 
> BTW I have to thank you so much for the recommendation of the Biogroom Waterless Shampoo. It's been so great to use with Pippa since I still battle eye staining, and it makes daily face cleaning much less of an ordeal.


Thank you, Jackie  I remember when you had to shave Pippa- it is so difficult to cut off the beautiful hair! But, Pippa was so cute anyway when I saw her at Nationals! I'm glad you like the Biogroom too! :thumbsup: Happy Thanksgiving to you and your cuties!



edelweiss said:


> It is maddening when you show someone how to groom & you come home to mats! I am leaving Tues. and will be gone 8 days & am already dreading coming back to tangled mats! We go to the groomer Thurs. but I don't want it short before leaving as it is getting cold here (well, cold for us!). I wish my pups had a live-in nanny, at least I could fire her!
> 
> So welcome home---we missed you! Hope you are refreshed!


Thanks, Sandi! I think 8 days gone will be better on the coat than 17 days  I wish I could be your pups live-in nanny- LOL! That would be fun :wub: I am feeling very refreshed though. I hope your trip goes well too!



aprilb said:


> Welcome home, Marisa! I'm sorry about Obi's hair..I would cry, too. It will grow back..While you were gone, I cut Eva's beautiful floor-length hair into a long puppy cut. It looked great until I tried to thin it last week..she looks like a powder puff now. I missed with the clipper and accidentally cut off a small piece and the remaining hair stands straight up!:blink: I have been brushing and combing, though...:innocent:


Thank you, April! I love Eva's longer puppy cut :wub: :wub: And, I've definitely done the wrong-angle oopsie with the clipper before! Thinning shears and time are a good combo for those- LOL! 



SammieMom said:


> Welcome home Marisa :wub: I know Obi is happy to be back with Mommy. I would love to visit Asia some day, it sounds awesome. It's amazing the difference when they have a playmate. :thumbsup: makes the separation easier on you too. Oh I feel so bad for you and Obi going through days of removing mats. :smilie_tischkante: Were you able to trim him shorter all over to even it out? Sammie had to have that cut once and it was not too bad and grew back out fast. Remember when I had to cut Penny after I got her bec I let it mat before I realized how fast long coats mat. That was nothing like Obi but I remember how difficult it was to remove them. :w00t: I am so glad you were able to work on Obi yourself, my groomer told me most people just shave them down when this happens.
> Glad your home safe!!
> xxx


Thanks, Kandis  You are so right- it made me so happy to see Obi playing and playing while we were gone. Thanks for the encouragement- I like that his grooming takes less time now (whew! since the mats are out now) and can't wait till I can even it out!



Orla said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Don't worry, their hair grows so fast! I have given Milo some bad haircuts and within a few weeks he looked fine


Thank you, Orla  I can't imagine Milo ever looking bad :wub::wub::wub: I hope Obi's hair will be even in no time!



ckanen2n said:


> Welcome back, but oh my! I am sorry about Obi's hair! It is so difficult for a non Maltese person to understand the grooming demands. I hope he grows out quickly!


Thanks, Carole! I didn't realize how much time and skill it takes to groom a maltese-- it's so second nature to most of us now. Lesson learned 



revakb2 said:


> I feel your pain. I recently came back from a two week trip to France. Both of mine were terribly matted. Bogie wasn't too bad since he is fairly short, but Cassie was a nightmare. I had to chop a some big chunks out of her coat. I still can't bring myself to clip her down. Her coat is a little choppy, but still long. I don't know how many hours I spent trying to break up those mats, but it was a lot. Welcome back, and I'm sure Obi will have his beautiful coat back soon.


Oh Reva, you TOTALLY know how I feel! Paris must have been amazing- I love it there! I'm glad you were able to save much of Cassie's beautiful coat. I know it took lots and lots and LOTS of time to do so. Obi and Cassie can go through awkward hairstyles together :wub:



lmillette said:


> Welcome back! Sounds like a great vacation!! I can only imagine how upset you were but the good thing is, his hair will grow back and fast too!! He is handsome no matter what!!  I bet he was so happy to see you!!


Thank you so much, Lindsay! We were so happy to see each other! Obi sends you a big kiss!



eiksaa said:


> I love your attitude about this. Obi is cute no matter what, and his hair will grow out soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks a bunch! I think there is too many great things to be thankful for that makes hair a small ordeal. I'm glad he's not a show-dog! We still need to meet-up sometime!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome back Marisa!! Glad you had a nice time on your trip. As for Obi - boy can I relate. I left Aolani for 8 days while I was away in Ecuador and when I came back he was soooo knotted. I didn't understand how it got to that level either. Even if I don't comb him a couple of days it never gets like that. I didn't want to put him through the torture of trying to get all those knots out so I ended up cutting them off. Most of him, however were on his chest, armpits, hips and his butt area. He also had a couple on his back - I think he got the ones on his chest and back from going on walks but no idea how he got the ones on his legs. I'm sure Obi's hair will grow out beautifully in no time and I am sure he looks just as cute with the cut you had to force yourself to give him. It's so hard to leave our little ones, isn't it? I had left Aolani with my mom in the past and she did a much better job - he was no where near as knotted as he was when I came back from my recent vacation. Hope this doesn't deter you from going on more vacations.


----------

